# Voltaten Gel 1%



## Ironbuilt (Dec 26, 2013)

Just tried some voltaren® nsaid jel on my knees and I report good pain relief 3-4 hours  for one gram on each knee..Tubes are 100 grams usually and run between 25$- 35$ on Amazon. This is prescription in USA and otc in Canada.
****summary****
Voltaren Gel contains diclofenac, a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug (NSAIDs). Diclofenac works by reducing hormones that cause inflammation and pain in the body.

Voltaren Topical Gel is used to treat joint pain in the hands, wrists, elbows, knees, ankles, or feet caused by osteoarthritis. This medication may not be effective in treating arthritis pain elsewhere in the body. Has not been tested on shoulders or hip.And may not be suitable for long term use..  thks ib


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice post iron.  I think localized transdermal delivery for pain management of the joints is definitely the way to go.   When I broke my knee I had plenty of tied me to research and found even to  ibuprofen worked very well.  Just mixed it with my Biofreeze and it worked great.  Dmso would also be a great carrier. 

Randomized clinical trial evaluating ... [Pain Physician. 2013 Nov-Dec] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Sully (Dec 26, 2013)

I've been dissolving aspirin in DMSO for a while and that ish works great for me. I won't use any NSAIDs bedsides aspirin, though.


----------



## Flex2019 (Dec 26, 2013)

I love Voltaren gel. I had a client that worked in a doctor's office l, she used to bring me sample tubes. It was fairly easy to find online last I checked.


----------



## ericraven (Dec 26, 2013)

Voltaren gel is a great product.


----------



## zman12 (Dec 26, 2013)

I really like voltaren gel it has helped my elbows out a lot and I use it on my knees also. It used to be easy to find online.


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Just tried some voltaren® nsaid jel on my knees and I report good pain relief 3-4 hours  for one gram on each knee..Tubes are 100 grams usually and run between 25$- 35$ on Amazon. This is prescription in USA and otc in Canada.
> ****summary****
> Voltaren Gel contains diclofenac, a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug (NSAIDs). Diclofenac works by reducing hormones that cause inflammation and pain in the body.
> 
> Voltaren Topical Gel is used to treat joint pain in the hands, wrists, elbows, knees, ankles, or feet caused by osteoarthritis. This medication may not be effective in treating arthritis pain elsewhere in the body. Has not been tested on shoulders or hip.And may not be suitable for long term use..  thks ib



How is the smell?


----------



## ericraven (Dec 27, 2013)

Alinshop said:


> How is the smell?


Really no smell that I have noticed.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 27, 2013)

No smell.. the alcohol carrier evaporates quick basically like handsanitizer.   Buy on amazon..I got the new 2% coming.


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 27, 2013)

ericraven said:


> Really no smell that I have noticed.





Ironbuilt said:


> No smell.. the alcohol carrier evaporates quick basically like handsanitizer.   Buy on amazon..I got the new 2% coming.



Sounds good, thank you. I am used to smelling DMSO which is the worse smell ever.


----------



## butthole69 (Dec 27, 2013)

Fresh 99% DMSO has no smell


----------



## mjackson15 (Dec 28, 2013)

I really hope this is the product your talking about? For the 150g bottle it's $14.50 in Canada. If this is true.... That is the first thing I have ever found to be cheaper here


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2013)

Shit send me some! Thats half price us stupid Americans pay.on amazon or ebay. ..thats it...! Plus its 150gm not 100gm
.cool


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 29, 2013)

butthole69 said:


> Fresh 99% DMSO has no smell




Really? I don't mean to sound stupid, but what do you mean by fresh? I got mine off of Amazon.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2013)

Mj what's the store name you saw this in Canada . I got some trim that can send me some. Just need drugstore chain name. Thks brutha..

DMSO from amazon sure smells to me.. Lol. But I do a voltaren DMSO rub every night and I smell fresh like a daisy..


----------



## thebrick (Dec 29, 2013)

Good post IB. Diclofenac def works for OA pain. I wish I could use it on my shoulder but my guess is the joint (as well as hips) is so deep in the tissue, that the delivery method is not the most effective. Even DMSO is not that effective for me in helping shoulder pain. Oral diclofenac works very well though.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Shit send me some! That rice us stupid Americans pay.on amazon or ebay. ..thats it...! Plus its 150gm not 100gm
> .cool



IB,  if you look closely you can see the familar Health sign to the above left of the boxes and the Equate brand items right under.   House brand of Wal mart .  Come on C.S.I.ronbuilt!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 29, 2013)

:sSig_jk::sLo_BigBearHug:.

http://www.walmart.ca/search/Voltaren


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Mj what's the store name you saw this in Canada . I got some trim that can send me some. Just need drugstore chain name. Thks brutha..
> 
> DMSO from amazon sure smells to me.. Lol. But I do a voltaren DMSO rub every night and *I smell fresh like a daisy..*



Well, my goal is to smell like a flower so I will purchase from Voltaren next time:lightbulb:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2013)

Lmao ...magnus my rotary cell phone picture is 2"x2"...Never knew Sam went canadian on us..


----------



## mjackson15 (Jan 1, 2014)

Sorry IB I didnt mean to ignore you I just wasnt on the computer for a few days there, family stuff. As Magnus said it's Walmart!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 1, 2014)

The gel sounds like a damn good idea.  I have 75 mg diclofenac pills my dr prescribed, but they are pretty hard on the stomach.  I save them for special occasions.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 2, 2014)

Cool MJ thanks I got my girl in Toronto rolling to walmart for 3 tubes .

Yeah chris those pills are terrible on the gastro tract.. Instant relief on the gel brutha, and DMSO as a topper jams it deeper into the area I say..


----------

